# Ordner im Explorer farbig hervorheben (XP)



## Candyass (21. September 2003)

Hallo

Wie kann ich einen Ordner im Windows Explorer Farbig hervorheben? 

Vielen Dank!

bye


//EDIT// Ähm hier ist was unklar.. ich will dass der text (z.B. "root") in einer anderen Farbe als schwarz ist.. sry hab mich falsch ausgedrückt


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. September 2003)

Soweit mir bekannt gibt es bei XP eine "Ordner anpasse" Funktion! Ich habe kein XP vorliegen, daher kann ich nicht ins Detail gehen, aber z.B. gibt es die Möglichkeit Ordner mit einem Bild (Thumbnail) zu versehen, dieses köännte dann ja auch eine einfarbige Grafik sein!


----------



## Candyass (21. September 2003)

So hab ich das im Moment.. man kann mit dem was du meinst nur die Icons ändern...

//EDIT// Ähm hier ist was unklar.. ich will dass der text (z.B. "root") in einer anderen Farbe als schwarz ist.. sry hab mich falsch ausgedrückt


----------



## derGugi (22. September 2003)

Du kannst den Ordner komprimieren dann wird die Schrift blau


----------



## dfd1 (22. September 2003)

Man kann nur die Icons der Ordner ändern. Aber die Schriftfarbe nicht nach belieben. Dies ist bei Windows XP nicht möglich. Vieleicht dann bei Longhorn möglich


----------



## Candyass (22. September 2003)

hmm gibts da nich eventuell tools? :/


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. September 2003)

Tools gibt es da IMHO keine. Wenn Du aber Komprimierung oder Verschlüsselung zum "einfärben" verwendest. Sichere Dir den Master-Key zum entschlüsseln auf Diskette oder CD.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat mal genau das getan um die Schrift zu verändern. Als er die Haupt-Partition gekillt und das System neu drauf gespielt hat, kam er nicht mehr an die verschlüsselten daten auf der zweiten partition die noch i. O. war... der key war auf der Master-Partition gekillt worden. Fazit: Diplomarbeit 2 Wochen vor Abgabe nochmal schreiben *g*


----------

